# Golden Needs Help in Nevada - Craig's List



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I feel so bad for this dog and her owner. A few of the costs seem a little high, but I have insurance to cover my expenses. I would think a monitor and a box of strips would save the 200.00 fee per month and they could even test more than once.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ardeagold...*

*Ardeagold: I tried to reply to this lady by clicking on Craiglist Link and it won't let me. Can you please send this lady this Financial Help info?

There are at least a couple of orgs here, for owners who cannot afford for the dogs vet expenses that will help her!*Blind Dogs 

IMOM Blind Dogs Fund: 
IMOM.org Helping People Help Pets 

GENERAL 

In Memory of Magic (IMOM) is dedicated to insuring that no companion animal has to be euthanized simply because their caretaker is financially challenged. 
IMOM.org Helping People Help Pets 
IMOM, Inc 
PO Box 282 
Cheltenham, MD 20623 
Phone (866)-230-2164 Fax (301)-599-1852 

United Animal Nations established the LifeLine fund in 1997 to aid companion animals in times of life-threatening emergencies when their caregivers, with low or no incomes, are unable to afford the entire cost of treatment. 
http://uan.org/lifeline/index.html 
United Animal Nations 
P.O. Box 188890 
Sacramento, California 95818 
Telephone: (916) 429 2457 fax: (916) 429 2456 
LifeLine Fund - UAN : Our Programs : LifeLine Grants 

Help-A-Pet is a nonprofit organization, which provides financial assistance for the medical care of pets whose guardians are unable to afford the expense 
http://www.help-a-pet.org/home..html 
Help-A-Pet 
P. O. Box 244 
Hinsdale, Illinois 60521 
Telephone: (630) 986-9504 fax: (630) 986-9141 

Feline Veterinary Emergency Assistance Programs provides financial assistance for emergency medical care for cats. 
FELINE VETERINARY EMERGENCY ASSISTANCE 
FVEAP 
1641 Elizabeth Lane 
Yuba City, CA 95993 
Fax: 888-301-4264 

DISEASE-SPECIFIC 

Diabetes 

IMOM Diabetic Pet Fund 
http://www.imom.org/diabetic-pets 

Diabetic Pet Fund: 
Pet Diabetes Support Group - canines, felines, diabetic pets 

Special Needs cats 

Cats in Crisis: 
Cats In Crisis Funds - The Crisis Care Fund 

Blind Dogs 

IMOM Blind Dogs Fund: 
IMOM.org Helping People Help Pets 

Chronic Renal Failure (CRF) 

IMOM Chronic Renal Failure (CRF) Kitties Fund 
http://www.imom.org/funds/crf.htm 

Cats in Crisis Mesa Fund 
Cats In Crisis Funds - The Mesa Fund 

Cats - Heart and Thyroid 

Cats in Crisis Stripes Fund 
Cats In Crisis Funds - The Stripes Fund 

Cats - Neurological conditions and mobility impairments 

Cats in Crisis Gillie Fund 
Cats In Crisis Funds - The Gillie Fund 

ASSISTANCE DOGS 

Assistance Dog Partners 
IAADP Membership Benefits 

FUNDING FOR ORGANIZATIONS (Specific animals needing veterinary care): 

Cats In Crisis - Helping Cats Get the Care They Need 
IMOM.org Helping People Help Pets 

BREED-SPECIFIC 

If you have a specific breed of dog, contact the national club for that breed. In some cases, these clubs offer a veterinary financial assistance fund. Here are a few websites for groups that provide financial assistance for specific breeds: 

Bernese Mountain Dog 
BEHAF - How YOU Can Help 

Corgi 
CorgiAid, Inc. 

Doberman (special needs) 
Special Needs Dobermans - Helping Owned AND Rescue Dobes! Visit Our New Store! 

Great Pyrenees 
intro 

Labrador Retriever 
LABMED 
Welcome To Labrador Life Line's Homepage! 

Pit Bull/Staffordshire Terrier 
Pit Bull Rescue Central 

Westies 
WestieMed - Rx for Rescued Westies 

American Animal Hospital Association 
http://www.aahahelpingpets.org/home/ 
"The heartbreak happens all too often ? a pet owner is unable to 
afford treatment and their sick or injured companion animal pays the 
price. If the owner is elderly, disabled or on a fixed income, the 
cost of care may be too much of a stretch for their pocketbook. 
Perhaps they have been victimized by crime, property loss or a job 
layoff and are experiencing a temporary financial hardship ? making it 
too difficult to afford pet care. And some animals, brought to clinics 
by Good Samaritans, don't have an owner to pay for treatment. Whatever 
the situation, the fact remains the same: When sick or injured animals 
are unable to receive veterinary care, they suffer. Through the AAHA 
Helping Pets Fund, veterinary care is possible for sick or injured 
pets even if they have been abandoned or if their owner is 
experiencing financial hardship." 

Angels 4 Animals 
Angels4Animals- Guardian Angels For Animals- Financial Assistance for Pet Care 
"Angels4Animals, a non-profit organization and a program of Inner 
Voice Community Services, has a mission to serve as the guardian 
angel of animals whose caretakers find themselves in difficult 
financial situations. At Angels4Animals we believe that animal owners 
should not have to say goodbye to the animals that they love. Our 
work is accomplished in conjunction with veterinary clinics across 
the country, eager to assist as many animals, and their owners, as 
possible. Our services range from financial aid to complete treatment 
to those pets and pet owners in need." 

Care Credit 
CareCredit Patient Financing Payment Plans for LASIK, Dental and Vision Financing 
A credit card company for health care, including veterinary care. 
"CareCredit, the leader in patient/client financing, has helped more 
than 3 million patients/clients get the treatment or procedures they 
needed and wanted. With a comprehensive range of plan options, for 
treatment or procedure fees from $1 to over $25,000, we offer a plan 
and a low monthly payment to fit comfortably into almost every 
budget." 

Feline Veterinary Emergency Assistance (FVEAP) 
FELINE VETERINARY EMERGENCY ASSISTANCE 
"The NEED & The HELP: Seniors, People with disabilities, People who 
have lost their job, Good Samaritans who rescue a cat or kitten - any 
of these folks may need financial assistance to save a beloved 
companion." 

The Feline Veterinary Emergency Assistance Program is a nonprofit 501 
(c)(3) organization that provides financial assistance to cat and 
kitten guardians who are unable to afford veterinary services to save 
their companions when life-threatening illness or injury strikes. 

Help-A-Pet 
http://www.help-a-pet.org/home.html 
"Our efforts focus on serving the elderly, the disabled, and the 
working poor. For lonely seniors, physically/mentally challenged 
individuals and children of working parents, pets represent much more 
than a diversion." 

IMOM 
IMOM.org Helping People Help Pets 
"Mission Statement: 
Helping people help pets. To better the lives of sick, injured and 
abused companion animals. We are dedicated to insure that no 
companion animal has to be euthanized simply because their caretaker 
is financially challenged." 

The Pet Fund 
The Pet Fund 
"The Pet Fund is a registered 501(c)3 nonprofit association that 
provides financial assistance to owners of domestic animals who need 
urgent veterinary care. Often animals are put down or suffer 
needlessly because their owners cannot afford expensive surgery or 
emergency vet visits. Companion animal owners must often make the 
difficult decision to put an animal down or neglect urgent medical 
needs because of the costs involved. The purpose of the Pet Fund is 
to work towards a future where decisions about companion animal 
medical care need never be made on the basis of cost." 

United Animal Nations 
http://www.uan.org/lifeline/index.html 
"The mission of LifeLine is to help homeless or recently rescued 
animals suffering from life-threatening conditions that require 
specific and immediate emergency veterinary care. We strive to serve 
Good Samaritans and rescue groups who take in sick or injured 
animals. In certain cases, LifeLine can also assist senior citizens 
and low-income families pay for immediate emergency veterinary care." 

UK Assistance with Veterinary Bills 
Assistance with Veterinary Bills 
"Most of us can cope with the financial commitment involved in the 
day to day care of our pets. However, how many of us come out in a 
cold sweat when our pet is ill or injured and we know we have to take 
it to the vet? Most of us are fortunate enough to be able to afford 
it but, some of us who love our animals dearly cannot. Unfortunately 
we do not have a PDSA or a RSPCA Centre within our area, but there 
are a few charities who may be able to help." 

Other Groups Who are Breed or Injury Specific: 

Corgi Aid 
CorgiAid, Inc. 

Dachshunds Needing IVDD surgery 
http://members.rushmore.com/~dds/applyforhelp.htm 
<http://members.rushmore.com/%7Edds/applyforhelp.htm> 

HandicappedPets.com 
Special help fund for caretakers of handicapped pets 
"From time to time, HandicappedPets.com recognizes a caretaker of 
handicapped pets that need some special attention, and a little extra 
help. There are those who are so selflessly dedicated to their animal 
families that they give up a little more than they can afford." 

Labrador Lifeline 
2005 Abbey 

LabMed: Rx For Rescued Labs 
LABMED: Apply for Aid


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I'll try Karen! Thanks!!

I sent it!! Thanks again.

And.......this list should be made a sticky here. It's a great resource!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ardeagold*

Ardeagold:

I don't know how to make this list a sticky, but if you do, please do.

I wonder if there a specific group to help Golden Retrievers?
Is Dirk's Fund or Roxie's rescue one?


----------

